
Ask HN: What new language/framework would you like to learn? - wuliwong
I have a significant amount of experience with Ruby on Rails and front-end javascript development (React and Backbone) and a little (&lt; 6 months) professional experience with Go.<p>I have a new side project and would like to build it using a new language&#x2F;framework. I am leaning towards Python as I also have been dabbling in Machine Learning but adding something like Java to my skill set would get me more experience with strongly typed&#x2F;compiled languages.<p>Recently I&#x27;ve been looking for a new position and I get the feeling that Rails is starting to fade or at least its growth has halted.<p>My goal with choosing a new language is to learn something new that opens up more opportunities.<p>What language&#x2F;framework would you choose if you wanted to break out of your development comfort zone?<p>P.S. Please ask any questions if you want more details. I&#x27;ll append my original question with the answer.
======
osullivj
C++ & Python are my primary langs; I also do Java, C#, JavaScript, VB, R, x86
asm. I'd learn Rust if I had the time because I think it's a genuine advance
in terms of concurrency. Python is a good option for you as it gives you more
webdev coverage, but is also heavily used in other areas like scientific
computing & finance. I'd recommend C# over Java, as it will take you into the
MS ecosystem.

~~~
wuliwong
Interesting, I hadn't thought about C#, though recently I was talking to a
recruiter who wanted me to interview for a C# position. :p

